# Bot Question



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

I know this subject has been batted around this forum before so please forgive me for asking again:

But does anyone know, definitively, what is Amazon's current policy on Flex drivers who use a bot to get blocks?

Does anyone have a recent/current statement or email from Amazon that you can post/reference?

Finding it almost impossible to get blocks and I am getting desperate. Lost my job and have a family to feed.

Thanks in advance for your response!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

If you can't get blocks and needs to resort to bots, then you should probably be looking elsewhere like Uber or Lyft for your side hustle. Plenty of food deliveries gigs. Pizza deliveries make good money from tips too.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

If are not able to get blocks, than you really have nothing to lose by trying a bot. 
Everybody doing Prime Now in Miami uses a bot, and nobody here has ever been deactivated or reprimanded in any way for using one.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> If you can't get blocks and needs to resort to bots, then you should probably be looking elsewhere like Uber or Lyft for your side hustle. Plenty of food deliveries gigs. Pizza deliveries make good money from tips too.


Very Respectfully, 812 and others who can't answer the question as presented, please withhold you contributions. Thanks!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

You'll never get a definitive yes or no answer from amazon regarding use of bots/automated programs. People using frep or basic "recording" actions that don't require root are not against the terms or violate any terms of use. Rooting your phone, spoofing that etc......are. You can beat this dead horse all day long, you're either accepting the use of bots or not.

If you're doing prime now you'll probably have no choice. If you're doing logistics, I don't think you're up to speed on the game yet?
Can maybe switch from prime now to logistics if possible?


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Additional info; I am doing flex. That said some of the packages have the prime sticker


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Side Hustle said:


> Additional info; I am doing flex. That said some of the packages have the prime sticker


 We are ALL flex drivers. Not sure who started the "flex" vs something else. You're either flex "prime now" which does 2 hour blocks, same day deliveries, attended deliveries, restaurants deliveries etc.... and are tipped. Flex "logistics" does 4 or 3 hour blocks, no tips and no timed or attended deliveries.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Based on your information I must be flex Prime


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Side Hustle said:


> Based on your information I must be flex Prime


 Ok so we already learned 2 things.......you're still trying to figure out the game and you're in the most competitive market and delivery types. If you want to work in prime now, my guess is you have no choice and nothing to lose by using FREP or something similar. Of course you'll need to have an android phone. I would suggest the "emulator option" which has been posted by Basmati before.

Otherwise.....if you want steadier work and less competition, you might want to see if you can move to logistics. But either way, you have a lot to figure out and need to up your game if things are as you stated.

Edit: Note that if you choose the emulator option, it would only be a starting point. Eventually you'll have to install frep on your phone, as part of the game for prime now is stringing multiple blocks together. You can't make a living doing one 2 hour block a day, so you typically have to grab blocks on the fly as you're working your current block.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You have your answer from the big proponent of using bots here in the forum. Why don't you use them and find out if you'll get deactivated or not? Based on what Basmati said, what do you have to lose?


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Thank you for you advice Carmen!


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Basmati said:


> Everybody doing Prime Now in Miami uses a bot, and nobody here has ever been deactivated or reprimanded in any way for using one.


Can you please stop saying these falsehoods ... You can't definitively say that EVERYBODY uses bots and NOBODY has ever been deactivated ... You have no idea if this is true or not ... Unless YOU ARE EVERYBODY, You are constantly misleading people .


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Solo1 said:


> Can you please stop saying these falsehoods ... You can't definitively say that EVERYBODY uses bots and NOBODY has ever been deactivated ... You have no idea if this is true or not ... Unless YOU ARE EVERYBODY, You are constantly misleading people .


Ok... The vast majority of Prime Now drivers in Miami use a bot. At least anybody getting blocks consistently uses one. I talk to every driver I see, and every driver I talk to uses a bot.
Of all the drivers I talk to, and we communicate frequently, not one of us has ever been reprimanded for using a bot and none of us have heard of somebody being deactivated for it. 
Not sure why my comments got your panties in a bunch.


----------



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

Is anyone going to email Amazon flex support and ask specifically about using bots on non-rooted phones?


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Basmati said:


> Ok... The vast majority of Prime Now drivers in Miami use a bot. At least anybody getting blocks consistently uses one. I talk to every driver I see, and every driver I talk to uses a bot.
> Of all the drivers I talk to, and we communicate frequently, not one of us has ever been reprimanded for using a bot and none of us have heard of somebody being deactivated for it.
> Not sure why my comments got your panties in a bunch.


I'm smart enough to understand your posts ... So my boxer briefs are not in a bunch ... But you seem to ALWAYS post as a definitive fact, and that's not the case ... You can not speak for EVERYBODY ... I really wish you would understand ... Or maybe you do and are setting people up by misleading them ... If you are not, try starting your posts with," my experience in my HW with the people I talked to" .


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Solo1 said:


> I'm smart enough to understand your posts ... So my boxer briefs are not in a bunch ... But you seem to ALWAYS post as a definitive fact, and that's not the case ... You can not speak for EVERYBODY ... I really wish you would understand ... Or maybe you do and are setting people up by misleading them ... If you are not, try starting your posts with," my experience in my HW with the people I talked to" .


Obviously anything that anybody posts is based on their experiences. Saying that before anybody posts anything is just redundant and serves no purpose.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Basmati said:


> Obviously anything that anybody posts is based on their experiences. Saying that before anybody posts anything is just redundant and serves no purpose.


It's not obvious ... Again you seem to think EVERYBODY thinks the same way ... Like I said before, I understand , but many others don't, you are here to help others ... Just please keep that in mind when you post .


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

By your logic, every post you make should begin with "In my opinion". So please start all your posts like that from now on.
Seriously, it is ridiculous that you think I should start on my posts saying they are based on my experiences.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Basmati said:


> By your logic, every post you make should begin with "In my opinion". So please start all your posts like that from now on.
> Seriously, it is ridiculous that you think I should start on my posts saying they are based on my experiences.


I'm not saying that at all ... You just seem to state everything concerning bots as "a matter of fact" and that simply isn't true ... There are many others in this forum that do the same so I'm going to continue beating a dead horse ... You've been here for awhile so I know you get what I'm saying.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Side Hustle said:


> I know this subject has been batted around this forum before so please forgive me for asking again:
> 
> But does anyone know, definitively, what is Amazon's current policy on Flex drivers who use a bot to get blocks?
> 
> ...


iPhone or Android?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hambone said:


> Is anyone going to email Amazon flex support and ask specifically about using bots on non-rooted phones?


What makes you think they'd reply, and if they did, that it would be intelligible or definitive?

The Terms in the app are very clear that using software to manipulate the app is against the rules, if you take the time to read through it, but proponents choose to ignore that or contort themselves into some kind of pretzel logic so they pretend it's not verboten and try to convince trusting strangers that it's cool. That won't be much comfort if the hammer comes down.

My guess is that no one will be banned for botting ... until one day when a whole ton of people get banned all at once.


----------



## tooc (Apr 4, 2017)

FWIW Prime Now has 4 and even (although very rare) 5 hour blocks. I had a 4-8 Saturday.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Memorex said:


> iPhone or Android?


I have one of each. I am a regular iphone user but bought an android to see if I would have better luck....


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Side Hustle said:


> I have one of each. I am a regular iphone user but bought an android to see if I would have better luck....


For iPhone you can use a feature called "switch control". Watch a few YouTube videos on it and you'll get blocks everyday.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Awesome! Thanks!



jester121 said:


> What makes you think they'd reply, and if they did, that it would be intelligible or definitive?
> 
> The Terms in the app are very clear that using software to manipulate the app is against the rules, if you take the time to read through it, but proponents choose to ignore that or contort themselves into some kind of pretzel logic so they pretend it's not verboten and try to convince trusting strangers that it's cool. That won't be much comfort if the hammer comes down.
> 
> My guess is that no one will be banned for botting ... until one day when a whole ton of people get banned all at once.


Hi Jester, where in the app are the terms prohibiting the use of bots found? "Software to manipulate the app" I think were your words. I scanned both agreements but did not notice the clause...many thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

It is in section VII. Licensed Materials; Devices. Located in paragraph A part (ii).


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi- this looks pretty broad- it could be argued you fingers are prohibited. Have you heard of this provision cited in a termination email or otherwise asserted by Amazon as prohibiting bots? Many Thanks in advance for your response


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Side Hustle said:


> Hi- this looks pretty broad- it could be argued you fingers are prohibited. Have you heard of this provision cited in a termination email or otherwise asserted by Amazon as prohibiting bots? Many Thanks in advance for your response


 This is where everyone "interprets" the terms. An automated block grabbing program does not "manipulate" the app. It simply MIMICS the same actions your fingers do. We can argue it all day. I'm not going to argue with anyone don't care what others think. What I do or you do has no affect on others or myself, i'm fully responsible for my own choices and actions and thoughts with this gig.
Maybe we can call them "alternative facts" like our president and his merry band of misfits!!?? 

People have gotten deactivated for rooting phones, spoofing and other such things. I myself can say i've never heard of someone being deactivated for simply using FREP or other "macro/micro recording" program.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> This is where everyone "interprets" the terms. An automated block grabbing program does not "manipulate" the app. It simply MIMICS the same actions your fingers do. We can argue it all day. I'm not going to argue with anyone don't care what others think. What I do or you do has no affect on others or myself, i'm fully responsible for my own choices and actions and thoughts with this gig.
> Maybe we can call them "alternative facts" like our president and his merry band of misfits!!??
> 
> People have gotten deactivated for rooting phones, spoofing and other such things. I myself can say i've never heard of someone being deactivated for simply using FREP or other "macro/micro recording" program.


Thanks for your input!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Why would amazon even care? All they want is for someone to show up and deliver packages on time. Bots aren't hurting them, so don't expect them to spend any money preventing their use.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Hambone said:


> Is anyone going to email Amazon flex support and ask specifically about using bots on non-rooted phones?


Lol I dont think anyone here is dumb enough to ask such a direct question.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Lol I dont think anyone here is dumb enough to ask such a direct question.


I have a few candidates in mind....


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

jester121 said:


> I have a few candidates in mind....


Does one name start with "B"


----------

